# Groundbreaker 2010



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I hope this works. If it does you'll see my first attmpt at corpsing a groundbreaker.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think that's an excellent first attempt


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Extremely creepy - nice job!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ok it worked, YEA, I'm getting this posting thing down!!! LOL. I want to add up the materials to see if it qualifies for the $20 challenge. I didn't build it with that in mind at all but after thinking about it it probably cost around $20... It's still not totally finished, and needs some more detail (paint/guts) work, but for my first attempt I'm rather pleased with the initial results. I'm really enjoying the learning and expirementation process. I want to fully corpse the arms so I can loose the shirt. I have in progress photos if someone want to tell me where to post them. Enjoy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

niblique71 said:


> I have in progress photos if someone want to tell me where to post them. Enjoy.


Works in progress are usually posted in the General Prop Discussion forum. If this project is actually not completed (which sounds like it might be the case), I can move this thread for you and you can continue to add progress photos as you go along.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes Roxy. Please move this thread over to the proper catagory. I'll post the "in progress photos" if anyone request them. Thanks


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy smokes, that head shot is awesome!!! Great ground breaker I say go ahead & post some progress pics


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Really great 1st attempt...sure it's your 1st..lol


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Holy crap! Your first one? That looks amazing! Nice job and that face is super creepy fresh and bloody.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

You did a good job on this!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

*In Progress photos*

This all started with a $5.00 foam skull with the Jaw attached. I surgically removed it using a sharp steak knife. I watched a few videos on how to use Latex and cottenballs to corpse a skull. Added the ping pong balls using a dremel and added LED's in the eye sockets. Created the armature with PVC and a 2X10. and the ribs are made of flat soaker hose that was quite honestly too stiff to use in the garden. It just dawned on me that they would make GREAT ribs which was always the sticking point to me starting this project. I found some warped scraps of plywood for the sturnum some Hot glue and Voila... I got to enter the foray of corpseification. I still want to add some guts inside the corpse chest and some guts hanging down using a technique I discovered by accident using home style expanding foam. I've since seen many examples of this technique. I was always afraid of using newspaper and monster mud since I always thought it needs to be WELL Sealed to survive 2-3 weeks outdoors every year. ALso, I wanted to see exposed ribs which I just haven't seen corpsing projects unless a bucky or blucky is used and I Just couldn't afford that this time of year. So here it is.... A potential $20 challenge?? I'll have to work out the costs but I'm sure it can't be much more than $20 total. THANK You Trishaanne for the Latex info. There are more construction details I can offer if anyone wants, but this project was CHEAP and I was surprised at the results, especially for my first attempt. But that's me, I study and Study and balk at starting.... and once started it just flowed naturally...


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great ground breaker, very creative to use the hose, l can't believe it was your first attempt!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I totally agree with all the rest, very nice prop. Sure makes you proud when you see your work turn out so nice doesn't it? The hose idea is great.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow that is a great prop. Thanks for posting. I feel the same way about paper or monster mud. I need something that can take a beating. Thanks for posting


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm as proud as a new poppa. In fact I'm almost too pleased LOL. I'm sure you all know about the anxiety that proceeds the process of even getting started. The Flat soaker hose was the key to this project. I spent hours trying to heat and bend PVC in a convincing mannor..and nothing worked. and on the shelf was that Soaker hose just staring me in the face... for the past 2 years it was always a possible solution... but I never just jumped in and used it... I did and I was soo happy with the results. Then once the soaker hose made a convincing rib cage?? I had to use Latex for the first time... GULP.... Then since the latex and cotten balls worked out well and I was happy with that??? then Paint.... BIGGER GULP... OMG... that was the worst part... all of that time and I could mess this up with one fell swoop.. But alas I drew upon the Phantasmichanics website for inspiration of Imagineering... Just let it fly... even if I messed it up I could still recover with a convincing prop.... Damn.. it's Just a lesson for myself if not others... Just DIVE IN... and You can do great things when you NEVER expected it to turn out as good as it did... Thank YOU everyone...and it's NOT finished!!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Nib, this is really great and even more so since it's your first. The simplicity but awesome effectiveness of the ribcage-collar bone area - that part is sometimes difficult to be convincing, but you nailed it! Really impressive job!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

dude nice idea with the hose! How did you think of that?


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Freakin' amazing! Awesome work!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

SC, Well I own a bucky.. it was one of my first props.. then I saw Bournos stuff and wanted one of those foam menards skeletons but none were available.. so I had to think on my own... Get into foam molding?? or find a better solution.. When I bought that soaker hose for my garden it was soo stiff that I immediately thought how it could be used for a rib-cage... It definately didn't work for a garden cause it couldn't be buried till it was stretched and relaxed.. then the wheeels started turning... and it too 2 years for me to cut the stuff up and give it a try... I should have started long ago....


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks TOT13... I really did want a simple and cheap, but effective solution... Thanks to Trishaanne and thier NJ/PA group, they totally inspired me to find an inexpensive but convincing solution. They just got my wheels turning. I haven't even met them yet. I will for the first time next weekend for thier MNT. Seems that it will be a blockbuster turnout... There is a trick though to making the ribcage seem realistic... once it's mounted it must be pulled inward toward the spine ( to sorta flatten it like a real rib cage) with some means ( I used zip ties attached to the PVC armature inside the rib cage area about 1/3 down from the top). this allows for a natural distention of the belly area and keeps the neck-line in preportion.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I dig it! This critter has some real life to him, and the paint job is unlike any groundbreakers I've yet seen. Bravo!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you MrC, Comming from you that is High priase indeed. Thank you. I'd love to pick your brains about how to make a 3 stooges pneumatic prop.. (I have some great ideas) PM me if your interested... perhaps a bicoastal effort???


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Amazing work, the idea for the rib cage is great, I have a couple of old soaker hoses laying around that will have a new purpose in life. Excellent job, can't wait to see the end photos.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

FE It was my first attempt... after several years of avoiding the plunge...


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I love to share....


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I love the coloring on your groundbreaker. Actually, I love everything about it. That's a great prop.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great, the soaker hose makes excellent ribs.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet job on the groundbreaker! I'm looking forward to meeting you at the Make and Take! You should bring your buddy along for show and tell.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

wow that looks really good when i saw the first picture i thought it was store bought for a second haha but then a double take allowed me to realize "Hey there are progress pics!"


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great prop!!!!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

He's 'medium rare' as opposed to the usually 'well done' or even 'charcoaled' steak definitions I use. Very nice job indeed!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I was thinking of cooking him a bit more, but perhaps he's fine the way he is. Maybe I'll make the next one "well done".


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice job on your first Ground Breaker. It'll be fun to see how your techniques adapt from here.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks SK, I've been an admirer of your work for quite some time. I do feel that I have a long way to go and a lot to learn, but the journey sure is fun.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Well, youve made a good start. Never be afraid to try new things. I was always a fan of the Paper Mache, but finally gave in and tried Latex. While I'll probably continue to work with Paper Mache as my primary medium, I'm glad I tried the Latex, and I'll definetely pursue that medium a bit more aggressively in the future. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Niblique, that's an awesome job!! What did you use for the flesh, it looks totally gruesome!!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

The fleshy effect is just latex and unrolled cottenballs. I found a video on U-tube that showed the process quite nicely. Search "Scary skull in 10 minutes"


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

This looks great. The colors are really going to bring it to life with lighting. He will be one tot's will try to keep away from.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

More "In Progress" pics. I ran out of Latex to finished detailing the arms, wrists, and joints. I'll have to wait till the "Latex fairy" appears again. I'm not sure if the hair was a good idea, but I'll run with it. It's all an experiment anyway. I'm hoping to make it look like his scalp was halfway ripped off at the back of the skull.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

niblique71 said:


> I was thinking of cooking him a bit more, but perhaps he's fine the way he is. Maybe I'll make the next one "well done".


No, he's just brilliant the way he is - far more gruesome!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

He just keeps getting better!! I like the hair. The hands look great, I assume you built those with the cotton and latex as well? Strong work!


----------



## Crypts of Walden (Dec 10, 2009)

Ewww. But in a good way. He looks awesome!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very cool and meaty! Nice job.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I love the ribs. You need to give me the low down on that. The only way I can get good ribs is head down to the local Rib joint.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Almost finished*

The latex fairy showed up last night so I did some more work. I probably shouldn't post these since I'm so close to finishing this project. He needs some touch up and detail work but he's pretty close to being done. I have to wait for the paint to dry before I can do the final detailing so I thought I'd post one more round of "in progress" pics.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think what I like best about this guy (besides the fact he just looks good) is his posture. You can almost hear him screaming.

When you post final pictures in the Showroom, I hope you have the chance to include some night or lighted shots of him. I'd love to see a sneak preview of what he's going to look like Halloween night.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with Roxy that looks amazing man after corpsing it looks so realistic!!! GREAT WORK enough said


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Nibs he looks AWESOME! I had not noticed the detailing on the spine before, very nice touch.


----------

